
Clang fails with “unable to rename temporary” 0.2% of the time - luu
http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2016-April/098177.html
======
dalke
The link is to a mailing list post by John Regehr dated April 10, with no
followup on the topic. He has since made other posts to the lists on other
topics, so it does not appear to be a permanent issue.

How might this be interesting to HN readers? Or did I miss something?

